# Wire sub remote cable to fuse?



## skatingrocker17 (Feb 3, 2012)

Nobody knows?


----------



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

Did you put power and ground to the loc? Take the cover off the loc, is there a light on? Mine works perfectly..


----------



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

Yellow to 12v
Blue/black is ground
Blue is remote out


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't use that fuse box use the one that is inside the car. Just pull fuse #6 and put two fuses in the add a circut then hook up the amp wire to it.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Feb 3, 2012)

josheco12 said:


> Did you put power and ground to the loc? Take the cover off the loc, is there a light on? Mine works perfectly..





josheco12 said:


> Yellow to 12v
> Blue/black is ground
> Blue is remote out


I did that, I'm not sure why it wasn't working and yes the little red light was on inside.

I'm definitely not taking it apart again if I don't have to, it was really difficult for me to get all of the wires and the Pac AA-GM44 to fit.
I'll try the fuse way because I've already got one coming.



bubby2411 said:


> Don't use that fuse box use the one that is inside the car. Just pull fuse #6 and put two fuses in the add a circut then hook up the amp wire to it.


Where's that at?


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Its on the driver side below the vent to the left it has like a little handle on it and it pulls down


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Feb 3, 2012)

edit: duh


----------



## hel10z (Feb 22, 2013)

Get this to addon a fuse (Cruze has to fuse panels - in engine bay and inside car)

You need to addon a fuse using the inside of fuse box using this: 2 x Add-A-Circuit Fuse Taps for Mini APM/ATM Automotive Fuses | eBay

Ill post a pic as I have done this.


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Those "Add a Circuit" devices are pure gold. They make installing additional electronic equipment so freakin' easy. Also, yes, it's extremely easy to look over the interior fuse bay, they don't exactly stand out unless you know what you're looking for.


----------

